# My Aircraft Barrel web site is airborn



## Steve Nuttall (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi guys
Just stopped in to say hi
Never found this place before
I followed a link about ModellFan mag; my UBoat set will be reviewed by them soon

[http://www.modelbarrels.com/] take a look and save the link [/URL]

I also make an extensive line of model warship barrels in many many scales
There is a link on the AC page to the ship site


----------

